# What is your favorite Pokemon?



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

My favorites are Scizor, gengar, and charizard


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Gengar, Arcanine, Charizard, Sceptile, etc. Those are some of the Pokemon that I like just for their bad**sery in design at least. The actual Pokemon I use in the games tend to be a lot more varied, and I pick them based more on their stats and movepools. I haven't actually played any Pokemon the past year though.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Geodude. A rock with arms that can float. It also has dude in its name. 

Nidoking is pretty boss too.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I had a really hard time narrowing my list down, but I think I have my top 6 favorite Pokemon. My choices are based on design and my experience with them in game.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Way too many to count. Almost every Pokemon I've used I ended up loving.

• Shedinja (I used one in Emerald and it sucked hardcore, but it THE coolest Pokemon concept-wise)

• Milotic
• Ambipom
• Magmar
• Cradily
• Rampardos
• Dusclops
• Mismagius
• Volcorona 
• Ludicolo
• Slaking
• Snorlax

+ many more


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

annnnd nothing past gold/silver/crystal counts

gg thanks for playing

seriously though, after that it turns into digimon/transformers


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Squirtle is the first Pokemon I ever got and has always been my favorite since.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Charmander, Charizard, Dratini, Dragonite, Ponyta, Vulpix, Bellossom, Moltres, Haunter, plusle and minun, Pichu, Eevee, Flaeron, Umbreon, Ludicolo, Marill, Absol, Teddiursa, Growlithe, Arcanine, Deerling, Sawsbuck, Ducklett

and Unown


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

NanoStar SOUL said:


>


Hell yea, Trubbish is my favorite. 
I remember in Black and White I really loved the way Garbodor's cry sounded. They changed it slightly in X and Y. Had this much more shallow kind of noise without the extra sounds at the end. I was disappointed. :b But, man, I would pet and feed the sh*t out of him in X and Y and pretty much ignore everyone else.






































I'm still pretty new to Pokemon overall, so there's a lot of different ones I've had no experience with. But, all these guys are pretty cool.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Pumpkaboo omg look at this qt case I got forever ago but I'm still excited about it










I love Litwick and Drifloon too ♡♡


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Lucario!


----------



## ThePainkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

Blastoise is just badass. Mostly the cannons and he's a turtle, which are some of my favorite animals.
My other favorites include Blaziken, Houndoom, Gengar, Aggron, Tyranitar, Metagross, Salamence, Sceptile, Flareon, and many others that I didn't include here.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Snorlax


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Poliwhirl


----------



## lemongrab (May 16, 2014)

Charizard, Eevee, lucario, mew, milotic
and more
i have too many


----------



## tb8900 (Dec 3, 2013)

Dragonite all the way


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Look at this fabulous beast.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I've got a soft spot for Bulbasaur, since it was my first pokemon, so if I'm picking one, that's it. Ten year old me was pretty fond of my Zapdos too. 

When the next generation came out I started using Gyrados pretty heavily. I had two in my lineup in the Gold version, even though I knew perfectly well it was leaving me a little more vulnerable to electric attacks than I should be. They've got great stats though, and I love how they go from being entirely useless (Magikarp) to being suddenly high tier. 

Oh! Pidgey and its ilk have a special place in my heart. I used to play Blue version on an emulator at my computer at work and named Pidgey (the first thing I caught) after my manager.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay, these are my top 6. Obscure Pokemon ftw!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Charizard because it gives no f***s.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Dragonite's been my favorite since I was a wee lass. :yay


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

tb8900 said:


> Dragonite all the way


Dragonite is a beast he is definitely in my top 5


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Jigglypuff


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

It's been far too long since I've seen Pokemon, so I only remember Pikachu and Charizard/Charmander. And that silly yellow duck keep holding its head(no clue what was the name).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

tonyhd71 said:


> Dragonite is a beast he is definitely in my top 5


Dragonite looks like the emasculated, blobby younger brother of Charizard. Yeah I said it.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> My top 6:


That team is looking pretty powerful 



feels said:


> Hell yea, Trubbish is my favorite.
> I remember in Black and White I really loved the way Garbodor's cry sounded. They changed it slightly in X and Y. Had this much more shallow kind of noise without the extra sounds at the end. I was disappointed. :b But, man, I would pet and feed the sh*t out of him in X and Y and pretty much ignore everyone else.
> [/IMG]
> 
> I'm still pretty new to Pokemon overall, so there's a lot of different ones I've had no experience with. But, all these guys are pretty cool.


Alright another Trubbish fan. He and Garbodor are so adorable. I loved their cries in the Black and White games but not so much in X and Y.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Typhlosion, it has a cool design and it's great for me in battle.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Charmander said:


> Poliwhirl


Yesssss!! This is the correct answer


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> It's been far too long since I've seen Pokemon, so I only remember Pikachu and Charizard/Charmander. And that silly yellow duck keep holding its head(no clue what was the name).


Psyduck.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

yoooo pokemon. Arcanine is my all time favorite. I want one in real life. I usually pick favorites based on design. Also I like the pixel sprites more than the 3DS ones...


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Blastoise 
Dragonite
Gengar
Tyranitar
Sceptile
Lugia


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> It's been far too long since I've seen Pokemon, so I only remember Pikachu and Charizard/Charmander. And that silly yellow duck keep holding its head(no clue what was the name).


Psyduck lol


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

As a fellow geek that loves Anime and JRPG's but has strangely never watched or played Pokemon (video games or card game) I have to ask: Are the awesomeness of these characters you love based on the anime, the card game or the video games?


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Thedood said:


> As a fellow geek that loves Anime and JRPG's but has strangely never watched or played Pokemon (video games or card game) I have to ask: Are the awesomeness of these characters you love based on the anime, the card game or the video games?


My love for Dragonite blossomed from the anime. :yay


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Thedood said:


> As a fellow geek that loves Anime and JRPG's but has strangely never watched or played Pokemon (video games or card game) I have to ask: Are the awesomeness of these characters you love based on the anime, the card game or the video games?


In my case It's a combination of all three, but the video games play the biggest part.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Ahhh this is so hard! @[email protected]

My original team from Pokemon Red consisted of Charizard, Raichu, Jolteon, Gengar, Dragonite, and Sandslash. (And Venomoth from the card game lol) Thus I have much loyalty to them for bringing me many a victory on the fields of battle! Scolipede has served me well too lol always holding out for some reason xD

For just the Pokemon themselves though, I've always liked Scyther, Ninetails, Absol, Suicune, Zoroark, Serperior, and Giratina.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I've always loved Bulbasaur and Togepi.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Thedood said:


> As a fellow geek that loves Anime and JRPG's but has strangely never watched or played Pokemon (video games or card game) I have to ask: Are the awesomeness of these characters you love based on the anime, the card game or the video games?


I got into the show when it first aired which lead me to the video games + card game. Eventually I just stuck with the video games!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Mewtwo. Always have been. Always will be.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> Psyduck evolves into a bad***.


I never understood why they didn't make golduck water/psychic? It would make him more badass than just water


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Thedood said:


> As a fellow geek that loves Anime and JRPG's but has strangely never watched or played Pokemon (video games or card game) I have to ask: Are the awesomeness of these characters you love based on the anime, the card game or the video games?


 As a kid I didn't really care for the anime and preferred Digimon's anime any day of the week. Occasionally I bought TCG packs but I still don't understand how the darn cardgame is played. The video games (more specifically the games' consistently amazing soundtracks) hooked me.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Blastoise
Gyarados
Lucario
Swellow
Rayquaza
Dragonite

Some of my favs


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I only ever played gen 1 and gen 2


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Krookodile
Gengar
Gardevoir
Raichu


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Skeletra said:


> I only ever played gen 1 and gen 2


You're missing out. Gen 5 has had the best since Gen 1.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Weavile. It's kind of ironic, because the fourth generation is my least favorite. I just thought it was such a cool Pokemon when I first saw one, and it's been a staple on my in-game team ever since.


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

Metapod goes hard


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I dunno man, I was always fixated on Magikarp. He's like the Pokemon epitome of the underdog/underfish. If I were a Pokemon I'd be Magikarp. Splash.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> You're missing out. Gen *3* has had the best since Gen 1.


Fixed that for ya. :b


----------



## Warnik (Sep 14, 2014)

My favourite Pokemon's probably Ivysaur. I always picked a Bulbasaur when playing the first generation games, and on their remakes on the Gameboy Advance. It'd feel weird to pick/use any other Pokemon if there was one available. It looks cool too. I liked it's design enough to never let it evolve into Venusaur.

Loved using Leech Seed, and Poison Powder. Not sure if that's a good tactic nowadays with the newer generations. :um


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Charizard most def.


----------



## Pongy Jumpluff (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Besides Charizard; I love Golduck, Gengar, and Mewtwo.



diamondheart89 said:


> Charizard because it gives no f***s.


Real talk



diamondheart89 said:


> Dragonite looks like the emasculated, blobby younger brother of Charizard. Yeah I said it.


2 for 2 10/10 Dragonite is still that dude, though.


----------



## nnn2014 (Sep 21, 2014)

My favorite pokemon is Jirachi, which I can never get.  btw, anyone interested in trading for one?


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thedood said:


> As a fellow geek that loves Anime and JRPG's but has strangely never watched or played Pokemon (video games or card game) I have to ask: Are the awesomeness of these characters you love based on the anime, the card game or the video games?


Anime

Anime + Pokemon Red on Gameboy

Anime + Pokemon Red on Gameboy + Pokemon Cards

Anime + Pokemon Red on Gameboy + Pokemon Cards + Pokémon The First Movie - Mewtwo Strikes Back-omg-ash-almost-died-pikachu-y-u-do-dis-and-cry-on-the-big-screen-T.T-oh-nvm-whew-and-the-day-is-saved-thanks-to-the-powerpuff-i-mean-ash-wut-the-chosen-one-of-course-rolls-eyes










That's hot.










SMH.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

nobutapower said:


> Anime
> 
> Anime + Pokemon Red on Gameboy
> 
> ...


Hahaha!

You remind me so much of an old friend I used to have!


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thedood said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> You remind me so much of an old friend I used to have!


hehe ^u^


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Cubone and Piplup continue to be my favorite Pokemon of all time!


----------

